#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Sri Lankan Farmer- Can he do more with technology

## Lorraine

Rice is the most important crop in Sri Lanka and it is occupying more than 34 percent of the total cultivated areas in Sri Lanka. Can anyone live without Rice?
As Sri Lankan's Rice is our main meal from the early stages.
But with the advancement of the technology, the traditional farmers are being decreased. Don't you think that if there are more and more technologically advanced things in this field of agriculture can't we increase the overall agricultural activities in Sri Lanka? Don't you have any ideas to do that???
Give me your suggestions guys!!!!
 :Thumbs:

----------

